# Anyone else missing old stuff in Flickr?



## SquarePeg (Aug 17, 2017)

I seem to be missing some of my older stuff.  I know I had pics from Hawaii on there (taken in 2013).  I have them copied elsewhere but just wondering what happened.  Is there a time limit involved that I don't know about?  Or a page limit?  I'm definitely well below any gig limit...


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm pretty sure all my stuff is there as I've been going back and deleting tons of sport images which started in 2013.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 18, 2017)

There are quite a few shots I thought I'd put on Flickr, that aren't there, but these all seem to be from the period where Flickr had a 200 image free limit. I suspect all these where actually put somewhere else. Most of the other hosting services I used at that time have now disappeared completely.

The earliest images I put on Flickr certainly remain, even though they are fairly boring rubbish.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2017)

Hmmm, on further review, they are there but there must be some type of page limit for Photostream.  When I go to the "camera roll" view I can see all the photos including the ones I thought were missing.  If I limit the Photostream to "public view" then I can see them as well (on page 5) but if I switch to "view all" it tops out at page 7 and they are definitely beyond that (I have a lot of photos on Flickr marked as Private) .


----------



## Peeb (Aug 18, 2017)

Flickr is certainly load s..l..o..w  for me the last couple of days but I assumed its my local internet.  Maybe not?

EDIT- ironically- this post was also slow to post, so it looks like bandwidth issues, not flickr


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2017)

im noticing the same on my photostream,  are you maxed at 25 pages?   click camera roll and see your oldest images.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2017)

Braineack said:


> im noticing the same on my photostream,  are you maxed at 25 pages?   click camera roll and see your oldest images.



Maxed out at only 7 pages!  Yes it's all there in camera roll.  Just seems weird - I don't have that much on there.  I only use it for photos that I'm going to display on a forum or share with family, not for storage.


----------



## waday (Aug 18, 2017)

What "view" do you have it on? That matters in the number of pages displaying.

Family? Public? Friends?

For example, if I have it on Public, I only see 8 pages. If I have it on Family, I see 31 pages.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2017)

waday said:


> What "view" do you have it on? That matters in the number of pages displaying.
> 
> Family? Public? Friends?
> 
> For example, if I have it on Public, I only see 8 pages. If I have it on Family, I see 31 pages.



View All - 7 pages!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2017)

If I expand the last photo on page 7 I can then use the arrows to move forward to the rest of the photos.  I just can't get to them through Photostream.  Not really a big issue just weird.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 18, 2017)

Actually I just noticed that . . . there are a couple that don't show up in photostream - the oldest ones.


----------



## jamescooper18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Flickr is certainly load s..l..o..w  for me the last couple of days but I assumed its my local internet.  Maybe not?
> 
> EDIT- ironically- this post was also slow to post, so it looks like bandwidth issues, not flickr


Flickr does take much time in loading! I dont think that it was about internet issue and I do face the same issue some of the times.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2017)

jamescooper18 said:


> Flickr does take much time in loading! I dont think that it was about internet issue and I do face the same issue some of the times.



I still laugh at the continuous scrolling, when I'm trying to hit the navigation buttons below it.


----------



## jamescooper18 (Aug 31, 2017)

Braineack said:


> jamescooper18 said:
> 
> 
> > Flickr does take much time in loading! I dont think that it was about internet issue and I do face the same issue some of the times.
> ...


Same here!!


----------

